# Japanese short row heel = VERY easy!!



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had never seen this heel before, but it appears to be incredibly easy, esp if you are doing ML. No Wrap and Turn, no picking up stitches, no gussets. It reminds me of the Fish Lips Heel, only maybe a little neater? I think I will give it a try on my next sock.






If you have tried this I would love to hear if you liked it.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

will try it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I had never seen this heel before, but it appears to be incredibly easy, esp if you are doing ML. No Wrap and Turn, no picking up stitches, no gussets. It reminds me of the Fish Lips Heel, only maybe a little neater? I think I will give it a try on my next sock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was amazing. I will have to try this. Thanks!


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

I think I can actually try to knit socks with that heel!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> I had never seen this heel before, but it appears to be incredibly easy, esp if you are doing ML. No Wrap and Turn, no picking up stitches, no gussets. It reminds me of the Fish Lips Heel, only maybe a little neater? I think I will give it a try on my next sock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With 36 stitches on my heel how many pins would I end up with on each end.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> With 36 stitches on my heel how many pins would I end up with on each end.


Good question.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank You I have bookmarked for future use.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Clever! I will definitely use this!


----------



## Myj607 (Nov 16, 2013)

I love it. I am definitely doing this for my next pair of socks.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> With 36 stitches on my heel how many pins would I end up with on each end.


From what I have seen the heel stitches are divided up in thirds in most heel patterns, one third for each side and one third left in the center, depending on personal preference, ie, if you want a wider heel you leave more in the center, for a narrower heel you leave fewer. So if you have 36 heel stitches you could use 12-12-12, right? Or some variation of that.

I haven't tried this heel yet, just found the site recently. I plan to try it using a heel pattern I have that uses short rows, only substitute the Japanese stitches for the regular W&T stitches, and see how that works out. I usually use the flap and gusset type heel or the FLK heel, myself, but would like to try a short row heel to see if I like the fit better. This looks like it might be an easier way to do the short rows.

I also just purchased a shawl pattern that uses short rows to create the shape, and think I will try this type of short row when I knit that as well to see if I like the look better than my usual W&T.

I like to learn different methods of how to knit things, so I found this interesting, but if you have a pattern you enjoy knitting and fits you the way you like you might not care to try this. One of the beauties of knitting to me is that there are so many ways to accomplish your goal, so it is never boring.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> From what I have seen the heel stitches are divided up in thirds in most heel patterns, one third for each side and one third left in the center, depending on personal preference, ie, if you want a wider heel you leave more in the center, for a narrower heel you leave fewer. So if you have 36 heel stitches you could use 12-12-12, right? Or some variation of that.
> 
> I haven't tried this heel yet, just found the site recently. I plan to try it using a heel pattern I have that uses short rows, only substitute the Japanese stitches for the regular W&T stitches, and see how that works out. I usually use the flap and gusset type heel or the FLK heel, myself, but would like to try a short row heel to see if I like the fit better. This looks like it might be an easier way to do the short rows.
> 
> ...


Yes, I think I will try it too. As I don't like the purl part of FLKH as well as the knit side. And this method doesn't have a boomerang row nor other rows after that. Might use less yarn too. I don't know.

I figured it would be the same 12, 12, 12, but wasn't too sure. Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## sheb61 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you for posting this. I too, will try it.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

I have used the shadow or sister stitch short row method and like the way it looks. This method looks very interesting but using stitch markers like this would not be easy for me to do. Some experimenting may be in my future. 
Thank you for the link to the video.

Enjoy your fiber arts,
GrandmaNona


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very interesting! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> With 36 stitches on my heel how many pins would I end up with on each end.


I haven't made socks yet but it seems to me you would have 2 pins for each wrap and turn row?

This wrap & turn does look really interesting. Have saved the video. You know it's getting bad when your "Tips & Techniques" folder is almost as big as your "Patterns" folder. 🙎🏻


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> With 36 stitches on my heel how many pins would I end up with on each end.


If you use the 1/3 rule, there would be 12 unworked in the middle and 12 on each side.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

If I understand it properly, you have one pin for every turn.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I think I would try this using bobby pins as it would be easier to just slip them on and off, no fussing with opening and closing the "safety pin markers".


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Alta Grama said:


> I haven't made socks yet but it seems to me you would have 2 pins for each wrap and turn row?
> 
> This wrap & turn does look really interesting. Have saved the video. You know it's getting bad when your "Tips & Techniques" folder is almost as big as your "Patterns" folder. 🙎🏻


Yeah by saying 12 we mean 12 on each side. Sorta a given but thanks for pointing that out for newer sock makers. If they've never turned a heel they might not understand that.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Nancylynn1946 said:


> If I understand it properly, you have one pin for every turn.


Yes with 12, 12, 12, you would have 12 pins on one side and 12 pins on the other.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Yeah by saying 12 we mean 12 on each side. Sorta a given but thanks for pointing that out for newer sock makers. If they've never turned a heel they might not understand that.


Thanks WR. I've never made socks so wasn't sure how the 12,12,12 worked. Same answer, different perspective. Now I have another bit of info I didn't know. It's great when we share. 😍😍😍


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link, just might give it a try.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Alta Grama said:


> Thanks WR. I've never made socks so wasn't sure how the 12,12,12 worked. Same answer, different perspective. Now I have another bit of info I didn't know. It's great when we share. 😍😍😍


WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR. Start some socks. They really are that difficult. I can be as dense as the fog off Nantucket and I still figured them out. You can to.....


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I made my first socks using this tutorial and found it couldn't have been a better tutorial. Pick which type of needles you want to use, then click on the corresponding tutorial. Each one walks you through the entire process with photos for each step. I printed it so I could look down at both the photos and my knitting whenever I hit a difficult spot. After the first sock was finished I wondered what I had been afraid of, lol!!

http://www.cometosilver.com/socks


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR. Start some socks. They really are that difficult. I can be as dense as the fog off Nantucket and I still figured them out. You can to.....


Let's see. I'm waiting to finish my Christmas hat, my practice shawl, my Christmas afghan, my Bible cover and my scarf KAL. Right now I'm looking for a deal on a wool-mix worsted weight to try my first socks as a work pair for hubby. I think larger would be better for my first try. Does that make sense, or not?


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> I made my first socks using this tutorial and found it couldn't have been a better tutorial. Pick which type of needles you want to use, then click on the corresponding tutorial. Each one walks you through the entire process with photos for each step. I printed it so I could look down at both the photos and my knitting whenever I hit a difficult spot. After the first sock was finished I wondered what I had been afraid of, lol!!
> 
> http://www.cometosilver.com/socks


Interestink link. I have saved it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Alta Grama said:


> Let's see. I'm waiting to finish my Christmas hat, my practice shawl, my Christmas afghan, my Bible cover and my scarf KAL. Right now I'm looking for a deal on a wool-mix worsted weight to try my first socks as a work pair for hubby. I think larger would be better for my first try. Does that make sense, or not?


Well finishing stuff might make some sense. :roll: :lol:  Making them with bigger needles and bigger yarn not so much. Did you make a big cake before you made cupcakes. OMG I got up on the wrong side of the bed this morning. There are TWO places on socks you have to learn. One you might already know. Short rows. I'd never made short rows, never made a flap or a gusset. My first pair were flap and gusset BTW. So you learn how to make two. Turkish is so straight forward you'll probably fall off the sofa when you see how easy it is and that will be another excuse not to make socks. (Whining) I hurt my fanny falling off the sofa and can't make socks. So learn the Turkish cast on for 2 AT A TIME TOE UP MAGIC LOOP. Is it harder to make 2 meat loaves? LOL Just razing ya little bit here. Maybe that might push you to make socks. IDK

So TWO maybe new techniques for you. Turkish cast on of 2 socks, and short row Fish Lips Kiss Heel. NO EXCUSES.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Well finishing stuff might make some sense. :roll: :lol:  Making them with bigger needles and bigger yarn not so much. Did you make a big cake before you made cupcakes. OMG I got up on the wrong side of the bed this morning. There are TWO places on socks you have to learn. One you might already know. Short rows. I'd never made short rows, never made a flap or a gusset. My first pair were flap and gusset BTW. So you learn how to make two. Turkish is so straight forward you'll probably fall off the sofa when you see how easy it is and that will be another excuse not to make socks. (Whining) I hurt my fanny falling off the sofa and can't make socks. So learn the Turkish cast on for 2 AT A TIME TOE UP MAGIC LOOP. Is it harder to make 2 meat loaves? LOL Just razing ya little bit here. Maybe that might push you to make socks. IDK
> 
> So TWO maybe new techniques for you. Turkish cast on of 2 socks, and short row Fish Lips Kiss Heel. NO EXCUSES.


OK OK OK I give in (bully 😉) but if hubby gives me a hard time I'm blaming you 😈. HAGD!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Alta Grama said:


> OK OK OK I give in (bully 😉) but if hubby gives me a hard time I'm blaming you 😈. HAGD!


Ah ha. Success. I'll help.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Alta Grama said:


> Let's see. I'm waiting to finish my Christmas hat, my practice shawl, my Christmas afghan, my Bible cover and my scarf KAL. Right now I'm looking for a deal on a wool-mix worsted weight to try my first socks as a work pair for hubby. I think larger would be better for my first try. Does that make sense, or not?


Oh well, is THAT all?? Sheesh! So basically you are sitting around doing nothing? Lol!!

Before you choose a heavy weight yarn to start, be sure a heavy sock would fit into his sock or boots. It would be a shame for you to do all that work only to find it makes his shoe too tight.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> Oh well, is THAT all?? Sheesh! So basically you are sitting around doing nothing? Lol!!
> 
> Before you choose a heavy weight yarn to start, be sure a heavy sock would fit into his sock or boots. It would be a shame for you to do all that work only to find it makes his shoe too tight.


He wears heavy work socks so the weight shouldn't be a problem. However, WindingRoad is giving me a hard time about starting out "big" lol. See her earlier post about cakes/cupcakes etc. sigh. Was busy with errands today. Tomorrow I have granddaughter all day & then will be running over to grandson's to babysit great-grandson so no new projects will be started just yet.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Alta Grama said:


> He wears heavy work socks so the weight shouldn't be a problem. However, WindingRoad is giving me a hard time about starting out "big" lol. See her earlier post about cakes/cupcakes etc. sigh. Was busy with errands today. Tomorrow I have granddaughter all day & then will be running over to grandson's to babysit great-grandson so no new projects will be started just yet.


Not to worry if I don't like you I don't tease ya. LOL I just don't see the need to start with bigger needles or bigger yarn. Eventually, you're gonna want to do them on small needles with wonderful sock yarn. Might as well go for the gold. I say.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Not to worry if I don't like you I don't tease ya. LOL I just don't see the need to start with bigger needles or bigger yarn. Eventually, you're gonna want to do them on small needles with wonderful sock yarn. Might as well go for the gold. I say.


Back at ya WR. If i thought you were serious I wouldn't be joking about it with others. HAGD


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Alta Grama said:


> Back at ya WR. If i thought you were serious I wouldn't be joking about it with others. HAGD


Does this mean we are ok? LOL


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Does this mean we are ok? LOL


You bet!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Alta Grama said:


> You bet!


Whew.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Whew.


😋😋😋


----------



## Seoulborn (Feb 3, 2011)

GrandmaNona said:


> I have used the shadow or sister stitch short row method and like the way it looks. This method looks very interesting but using stitch markers like this would not be easy for me to do. Some experimenting may be in my future.
> Thank you for the link to the video.
> 
> Enjoy your fiber arts,
> GrandmaNona


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> I had never seen this heel before, but it appears to be incredibly easy, esp if you are doing ML. No Wrap and Turn, no picking up stitches, no gussets. It reminds me of the Fish Lips Heel, only maybe a little neater? I think I will give it a try on my next sock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just tried this heel. Sorry to say I didn't like it at all. Wish I had watched the video all the way to the end. The angle is very holely. And the teacher shows the heel at the end of the video. I guess I'll stick with FLKH. Thanks for the video and I did try it. Others might like it.

BTW I didn't put in a life line but with circular knitting you can frog back to the beginning. Not fun picking up those #0 stitches but it can be done.


----------



## wzatmatj (Sep 16, 2019)

I really liked this video however it seems as though the heel is not done. Shouldn't there be more such as the other side?


----------

